# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  سوال درباره ایجاد کلاس اختصاصی و استفاده از آن

## m4meysam98

با سلام 
من میخوام یک کلاسی ایجاد کنم که به صورت library لود کنم و ازش استفاده کنم حالا این کلاس خودش نیاز به یک کلاس دیگه داره که اونو توش لود کردم ولی کار نمیکنه و ارور داره کسی میدونه چطوری این ارور حل میشه

<?php
//if ( ! defined('BASEPATH')) exit('No direct script access allowed');

class site_stats
{

    function chap(){
        require_once 'jdf.php';
        $jdf = new Jdf();
        $time = $jdf->jdate();
        return $time;
    }
}

متغیر time رو تو کنترلر بعد لود library پاس دادم به ی متغیر دیگه و var_dump کردم که پیام خطای زیرو میده
    public function state(){
        $this->load->library("site_stats");
        $text = $this->site_stats->chap();
        var_dump($text);
    }


*An uncaught Exception was encountered*

Type: ArgumentCountError
Message: Too few arguments to function Jdf::jdate(), 0 passed in C:\wamp64\www\codeigniter\application\libraries\si  te_stats.php on line 11 and at least 1 expected
Filename: C:\wamp64\www\codeigniter\application\libraries\jd  f.php
Line Number: 10
Backtrace:
File: C:\wamp64\www\codeigniter\application\libraries\si  te_stats.php
Line: 11
Function: jdate
File: C:\wamp64\www\codeigniter\application\controllers\  admin\Status.php
Line: 19
Function: chap
File: C:\wamp64\www\codeigniter\index.php
Line: 315
Function: require_once

----------


## zamanphp

شما باید در کلاس خودتون در متدی که میخواین کلاس دیگهای  رو لود کنید  از Ci نمونه ایجاد کنید :
$CI = &get_instance();
. و حالا کلاس دیگه رو لود کنید :
$CI = &get_instance();
$CI->load->library('otherClass');

----------

